# My Shark Attack costume...



## Ray A Rottin (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi all! I just wanted to show off my costume for this year. I usually start months early and finish up just under the wire, and this year was no exception!

I'm a beach guy with a shark / mean tropical fish attacking eating my whole head and body. It was made completely out of paper mache.

Well... I'm gonna rest now, maybe catch a nap, and get ready for the big night!
HAPPY HALLOWEEN EVERYONE!!!!!!!










Here's three more smaller images when it was being made, the third is before the paint.


----------



## magicmatt (Aug 17, 2005)

AWESOME!!! Great job. That will surely be a hit!


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (Feb 25, 2005)

You've done it again Ray...I think your getting the gist of this paper mache thing. Another excellent job! But where are the eye holes?


----------



## Ray A Rottin (Jun 8, 2005)

Mr Unpleasant said:


> You've done it again Ray...I think your getting the gist of this paper mache thing. Another excellent job! But where are the eye holes?


Thank you Mr. Unpleasant. The eyeholes are those cresent shaped "gills" that you can see in the picture, painted pinkish color. There's actually four eye holes on each side. I used window screen to cover the openings and I painted the screen pink. It worked out really well.


----------



## RyanTuomi (Aug 31, 2004)

awesome costume! I love it.


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Great costume! And it's dual purpose as it would be a hit at any Jimmy Buffet concert!

DB


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

YES! Great costume.
It kinda reminds me of one of my old costumes (in a way?)
At the last possible minute before the Halloween parade I quickly took an empty Cheerios box (one of the big ones) and made it into a hat which through the miracle of spray paint and a piece of painted poster board became a firemans helmet that mutated into a skyscraper building on fire by the time the eyes followed upward to the still rectangular Cheerios box-end.
Then I put on a monkey mask and a big black rubber rain coat.
Then using fine thread I had several HO scale figures falling from the building, dangling and joincing around as I walked (this was 20 years before 9-11 , back then the only tall building-disasters were those hokey Hollywood movies )
I have made alot of very memrable costumes using stuff others threw away, even tree limbs can become bone skeleton arms and inner tubes along the highway became the material for an other-worldly creature that won me $300 in a costume contest.
Big needle, strong thread and you can sew rubber inner tubes together!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

That's a great costume!!!!!!


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

Looks Great Very very original


----------



## gravedigger greg (Oct 25, 2006)

OK... i understand the mask, I understand the saying drink like a fish... what I dont understand is the mask and the drink... where is the straw hole?


----------



## Ray A Rottin (Jun 8, 2005)

gravedigger greg said:


> OK... i understand the mask, I understand the saying drink like a fish... what I dont understand is the mask and the drink... where is the straw hole?


Oh, I definitely made sure there was a hole for my straw! I had about five or six "Sea Breezes" that night!

The hole is right above the eye (straight up and a bit to the right, about 4 or 5 inches away from the eye). It's real small, but all I needed was to fit a straw into it, so it worked just fine. I had another hole on the other side in case I needed to drink from that side.... or if I wanted to be a super alcoholic and have two drinks going at once! (I didn't.... I didn't).

I hope to make a tutorial for this costume and my "all-paper-mache" stalk-about zombie from 2005.... after Christmas, when things aren't as hectic.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

I like it. It kinda reminds me of the people in the waiting room on Beetlejuice.


----------

